# Has anyone used or been around the 2 dog box made by rose metals.



## AndrewB (Apr 7, 2014)

I have been doing some looking around and I found a 2 dog box that was manufactured by Rose Metal Products in Springfield, Mo. I love buying as local as I can and American Made. Just wondering if anyone has had any personal experience with these boxes. 

It wont let me post the URL yet but its on there website. rosemetalproducts.COM


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

They don't look to be all that great unless you're loading **** hounds or something. Not much structural strength and no insulation. Also I'm not a big fan of aluminum on dog boxes or really anything that'll be in the elements day in and day out. Stainless is the only way to go.


----------



## AndrewB (Apr 7, 2014)

TroyFeeken said:


> They don't look to be all that great unless you're loading **** hounds or something. Not much structural strength and no insulation. Also I'm not a big fan of aluminum on dog boxes or really anything that'll be in the elements day in and day out. Stainless is the only way to go.


The no insulation concerned me as well. Never been around any aluminum boxes so I haven't seen what a lot of them are like. Being in manufacturing myself I noticed the price was very good. I couldn't build a box like it myself and beat that price. Thanks


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Bittercreek makes some pretty nice boxes for a budget, however I would highly highly recommend saving up and getting a really good quality box like an Ainley. They hold their value for ever and they're the best of the best.


----------



## AndrewB (Apr 7, 2014)

TroyFeeken said:


> Bittercreek makes some pretty nice boxes for a budget, however I would highly highly recommend saving up and getting a really good quality box like an Ainley. They hold their value for ever and they're the best of the best.


Ya Ainley looked super nice. Time will tell. Not really looking to get anything super soon regular dog box in the bed seems to working just fine as of right now. Thanks!


----------

